# stolen tree stand!!



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I just had a tree stand stolen off of private property! yet another 100 bucks down the drain...not to mention the time i have put into scouting and hanging the dang thing it was my best stand in my best area. I have now had 2 stands stolen from me and i just cant beleive that fellow hunters feel obligated to do this....not to mention they are treaspassing in the firstplace.......this isnt the way i wanted to start gun season.....


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm wondering, did you have it them chained to the tree? If you were on private property, how did anyone know you had a stand there? Check with your neighbors and see who hunts thre property. 

I agree with you, why do people have to do this. This is one of the reasons why I use a climber now just to avoid thefts. It makes finding good trees a problem somethimes, but I'm very mobile.

Like I mentioned in an earlier thread, I try and stay aware who's hunting on adjacent properties and if I ever see any vehicle or person that may shouldn't be there, I write numbers down or descriptions in case nearby equipment comes up missing.

It really sucks when you have to have something like a "blockwatch" just to hunt and protect your equuipment.


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a ladder stolen off private property.it was an old ladder that my son and I put against a big tree with a huge bottom limb that overlooks a path of travel along the creek.it was just a ladder.a friend of mine ows the land,my son and me are the only one aloud on the land.there are 90 acres there.it's bad enough that some one is hunting it without permission,why still a simple ladder?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, this is crazy..i have two stands with ladder sticks out there right now just waiting to be took....i cant believe this much of this nonsense goes on..im am truly sorry for all you guys who have had stuff stolen, these are idiots that are doing this and just please remember there are some pretty good ol boys out there that are good sportsman and not everyone you come in contact with in the woods are thieves or poachers or tresspassers. hopefully i will not have to experience the loss of one of my stands, and if i do i hope that i can remember my own thoughts about the good sportsmans!!!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This seems to have become a reoccurring topic on this forum. It is a shame that there are people out there that would trespass and steal from other individuals. I also use a climber for the sake that I never have to leave a stand in the woods. I don't trust anyone farther than I could throw them...(with exeption to my hunting buddies) I am the type of person that if I left my stand in the woods over night, I would be worried sick that someone would come across it and steal it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not singling out any one group of hunters but your stands could be being taken at night. I got my few acres of woods posted primarily to dissuade daytime hunters but some **** hunters are always going thru the place at night without regard for even trying to get permission. They move thru pretty fast so I don't care that much.(I guess dogs can't read the signs but I would appreciate their owners asking first!) Again, not singling out anyone but that could be a good possibility. I'm reasonably sure most **** hunters hunt deer but not so sure about visa versa. In any case, my stands are chained and locked to the tree. So far, no problems.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had one stolen last weekend and I am still almost too pissed off to discuss it.
My 2 neighbors have a really nice piece of property with some nasty thickets and some beautiful oak groves.
The deer are in there thick as they normally dont allow hunting and neither of them hunt.
I stopped last week and talked to both neighbors and I was granted permission to hunt anytime.
I was made to feel more than welcome as I know these neighbors pretty well.
Well,I put my new ladder stand up before gun season and hunted it several times without seeing another hunter.
I was in it last Friday until dark.
I went to get in it Saturday afternoon at 2:30 and it was gone!  
So...some lowlife,thieving, peckerhead stold it Sat morning sometime.
I stopped and talked to both landowners and one landowner said he let a couple young guys hunt Saturday,but didnt know anything about them.
This kind of chit really rattles my faith in some slob hunters.
The investigation continues.
I was so pissed I wanted to put out a decoy stand and hunt thieves instead of deer.!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Lewis, it may take until next year, but I bet those guys will be back to hunt it sometime. Just ask the landowners know when they come back so you can question them.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

That really blows and I hate to hear such things...on private land to boot. People have no respect for others property anymore, it makes me sick!


BTW ~ Thanks for the help Lewis, as you see, I am live! Thanksk again.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is a bunch of crap, I went to my stand the first week of the seaon to find my ladder stand 20ft in the tree wth no ladder sections attatched to it. I had it locked to the tree so they just took all three ladder sections. Mind me this is 300 acres of private land


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what the trespassing laws are in Ohio. I am currently leasing some land. What could I do to someone if I caught them stealing my tree stand.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> What could I do to someone if I caught them stealing my tree stand


Are you looking for legal option?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy some hogs and feed em. They will eat anything. Or if you catch em in the act, cut the tree down with them in it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I keep waiting to hear about someone with game cameras positioned to get pix of people as they pass with stolen stands. I hope when this happens they prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and get lots of news coverage.

Or someone has a GPS tracking device on their stand and follows it to the thieves.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

i actually had a tree stand stolen and got 2 different people on camera walking through the area and one was in the middle of the night... I however, didnt have them in the act of stealing it so it will not help me.... thats 2 tree stands in 2 years.... and its on private land.
I cant wait to catch someone in the act...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I went into public land, not very will known except for the local neighbor hood and seen a stand when I first got in. If it was there when I came out I was going to turn it upside down just to let him know sometimes things could happen. I did not even see this guy come in on his quad 40 yds. he did have a climber on his back when passing by, thought he was just coming in as well. But when I went out it was gone.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

katfish said:


> I keep waiting to hear about someone with game cameras positioned to get pix of people as they pass with stolen stands. I hope when this happens they prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and get lots of news coverage.
> 
> Or someone has a GPS tracking device on their stand and follows it to the thieves.


I have a friend that lost a stand a camera and they smashed his feeder, But they didn't know about the other camera that got like 30 photos of them in the act. I am waiting to hear the conclusion from him.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My dad bought me a tree stand cable to lock the stand to the tree. The question I have is...is there anything that can cut through these cables? I am still skeptical to leave my stand in the woods, even with a cable.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, there are things that can cut those cables. I had 2 stands attached to a tree and someone hacked through the cable and took everything. The only sure way is to pack-in / pack-out. I am using climbers at that property from now on.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

My little girl and I spent about an hour setting up her new blind, brushing it in, and getting excited for the youth hunt in Greene County. The first morning of the youth hunt she was so excited she barely slept the night before. She worked so hard to pass the safety course and could not wait to sit in her blind with dad, her twinkies, her heater, etc. When we walked out to our family farm and into the woods, we couldnt find her blind. We sat down and waited till sunup and realized someone had stolen it. THey cut the cords holding it up and literally trashed the area. The look on my little girls face is one I will never forget. Shame on the poor bastard if I find out who did it. I promise you he will never steal again.


----------

